# 2010 Bear



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is a pic of the boar I shot on Sunday.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice Dan!


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Really nice bear, congrats.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice boar Dan.
Shane


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats !!
which arrow and broadhead did you use ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

way to go dan.. lots of pepperettes there for sure.... same rock as last year ?????


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Good job Dan! Glad to see the hard is paying off!

Cheers,


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice bear, congrats,
Awesome pic also.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

will750 said:


> Congrats !!
> which arrow and broadhead did you use ?


Victory VForce HV and 2 Blade Rage.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> way to go dan.. lots of pepperettes there for sure.... same rock as last year ?????


 Very close Ted ,just the other side of the stream.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Smash em........


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrates on a nice bear!


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Bear Dan! Good job!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice bear. You don't find the HV's too light for hunting?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

icedemon said:


> Nice bear. You don't find the HV's too light for hunting?


Not at all, these come out of Hoyt Maxxis 35 set @30.5 @52.9 @294 fps and have 62#'s of KE.Perfect for what I am shooting at.Weight of a arrow doesn't kill ,it a perfectly placed shot.This bear went 20yrds and had 2 big holes in both lungs and top of his heart was cut also.Complete pass through at 14yrds.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

DODGE-3D said:


> Weight of a arrow doesn't kill ,it a perfectly placed shot.


I wish more people knew that placement was more important than arrow weight.......KE give a margin for error should something go wrong....but if you put the arrow where it needs to be.....Well...Dan's picture says the rest.


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice shooting Dan!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

nice bear Dan. any guess as to the weight ?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Did not weigh him.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Nice one Dan! Congratulations!

I love the picture; one of the nicest I've seen

Nigel


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Rampant said:


> Nice one Dan! Congratulations!
> 
> I love the picture; one of the nicest I've seen
> 
> Nigel


Thanks Nigel.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

great shot nice looking bear dan


----------

